# Ladysbridge hospital, Aberdeenshire - Farewell visit



## Alir147 (Dec 6, 2008)

Was back up here on Saturday, looking for an easy explore. Demolition is now finally getting underway and the place was full of workers. The site is pretty massive though and you can spend hours avoiding folk easily.

_ Patients book 
July 26 1865 - The first patients were admitted in to the asylum on 3rd may and the present numbers are 21 males and 23 females - of these patients, 37 have been transferred from other asylums and have been admitted directly from their parishes. The house is calculated to accomodate 90 in-mates. _

Unlike it's archaic neighbours in Aberdeen, Ladysbridge was, in the past, recognised as a very well established and succesful centre, with a good provision of facilities for patients. This is from a report in the 1930's...

_There are good recreational facilities, a cinema performance is given weekly, dances are held fortnightly, and wireless installed in all the dayroom. A library with excellent selection and attractive modern books which are changed and replaced every four months_

Ladysbridge grew from it's small beginnings, to one of the biggest mental hospitals in this area, peaking at 990 patients in it's later years. Unfortunately there was loads of abuse cases in the years running up to closure.

The 1960's builings on the site are soon to be demolished and a new village, "ladysbridge village" built on the site with houses, shops and a school. The old asylum buildings will become flats.


This is the first old picture's I've seen of the old asylum building. *This was all that existed before all the later buildings were added in the early 1900's, then again in 1969.*

a very early photo - about 10 years after it was built in 1865






and the same view in 1906

*EDIT: - I changed the rotation on photobucket but it's obviously not worked here*











the extent of the stripping out of the main old building




















There is still one building on the site that is relatively untouched by neds or developers, and hasn't really been pictured much before as it's the tightest part of the whole place...

The cell - without it's padding now. 




















tranquilisers and drugs cupboard















in the community buildings - majorly trashed now! 





the recreation hall





stripping of the walls has started




















some interior wall design










This was a corridor about 5 months a go





this is it now


----------



## zimbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice to see you out'n'about 

Some bits I haven't seen before, good stuff!

Shame to see this place getting taken down, it had a marvellous post-apocalyptic vibe to it


----------



## Concentration F (Dec 6, 2008)

Some of that looks untouched! Nice shots, pity it's so far away from London


----------



## lost (Dec 6, 2008)

Untouched you say? It's been stripped out, vandalised and looted!
Good work Ali, looks a bit far gone now.


----------



## Gorecki (Dec 7, 2008)

where are the tranqulizers? I want one =]


----------

